# CC in snow thread



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Post pics of your CC in the snow. Or show the ones that don't have any snow what it looks like. :laugh:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Does this count?? 

Closest I can get in Florida....

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

My favorite picture. :beer:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

As suggested im posting here. i forgot aboit this thread so bump it back to life!

To much white...










You almost have to look twice to realize the bottom of my mirror is 8 inches above the snow.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

hehehe if i wasnt shoveling the snow every 2 hrs i wouldve have the same picture as yours austin


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

No kidding! I shoveled a foot before I went to bed and still woke up to this. Now all the gas stations are out of fuel lol go figure...


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

iPhone pic


----------



## cobretti (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

cobretti said:


>


Noice sunset :thumbup:


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

We have ourselfs a winner!!


cobretti said:


>


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*I'm in *

Let it snow


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*Snowy Friday Night..*

Just driving around the night of the storm in NYC Friday..


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't snap any photos, but I had a blast with the last storm. Was so much fun driving the CC in snow!


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

browncc said:


> We have ourselfs a winner!!












I am not sure how there is still snow around since it looks very hot!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Didn't snap any photos, but I had a blast with the last storm. Was so much fun driving the CC in snow!


Well, cc in snow is no fun at all if you ask me, its fwd with electronic emergency brake. How You can possibly have fun with it? it drives well but its no fun.
For me fun is toss the car around corner witch is impossible with cc.

Fun was my evo x with esp off.

Edit: just noticed You have 4mo.
then its lots of fun!:thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> Well, cc in snow is no fun at all if you ask me, its fwd with electronic emergency brake. How You can possibly have fun with it? it drives well but its no fun.
> For me fun is toss the car around corner witch is impossible with cc.
> 
> Fun was my evo x with esp off.
> ...


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> Well, cc in snow is no fun at all if you ask me, its fwd with electronic emergency brake. How You can possibly have fun with it? it drives well but its no fun.
> For me fun is toss the car around corner witch is impossible with cc.
> 
> Fun was my evo x with esp off.
> ...


Two words...

Scandinavian Flick

(after turning off ESP)


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

*My 10' Reflex Silver*

Just picked this up a few days ago, roaming the streets to see how it handled in the snow today:snowcool:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

9r's_CC said:


> Noice sunset :thumbup:


What sunset?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dont slam me...but it was a VERY COLD morning in Fla... (32)... anyways...here is my Florida snow pic..

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Winter in Norway..

No problem with 4 Motion and Webasto


----------



## N8ter210 (Feb 13, 2013)

Going for a little drive last night, had a foot of snow come down


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

rs-dude said:


> Winter in Norway..
> 
> No problem with 4 Motion and Webasto



webasto is the best 
had that in my 92 bmw e34 back in old country (Poland) never had to scrape the windows.

too bad euro spec cc's are not available here.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Dont slam me...but it was a VERY COLD morning in Fla... (32)... anyways...here is my Florida snow pic..
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Oh my god man, don't stay outside too long you'll freeze to death. :screwy:

:laugh:

Congrats on your frost!


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> webasto is the best
> had that in my 92 bmw e34 back in old country (Poland) never had to scrape the windows.
> 
> too bad euro spec cc's are not available here.


Really loving the Webasto, no ice scraping and 22 degrees in the coupe.. Think I'm addicted and probably can't have another car without it 

Yeah, that's a shame that you don't have that option over there.

Winter and LED, bad phone picture..


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

lipprandt35 said:


> Does this count??
> 
> Closest I can get in Florida....
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Dang you off State Road 50!!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Didnt expect to play in this thread but St. Louis weather is retarded.

























Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Boosted2003! said:


> Dang you off State Road 50!!!!


I live about 1/2 hr south of there...are you local??

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------

